# Coach Petrino's firing.



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

A wife and four kids, left in the dust. And the fiance of his pirate hooker dodges a bullet. I would love to hear how she explains this to the guy she was gonna marry in June. I feel so sorry for the wife and kids. Financially, socially ruined by a guy who couldn't keep his zipper up or his eyes on the road.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Initfortheduration said:


> A wife and four kids, left in the dust. And the fiance of his pirate hooker dodges a bullet. I would love to hear how she explains this to the guy she was gonna marry in June. I feel so sorry for the wife and kids. Financially, socially ruined by a guy who couldn't keep his zipper up or his eyes on the road.


Just a typical dumbass whose blood flow fastly migrated from his brain to his groin. With the absence of that cranial fluid, U of A probably felt that there was no live brain cells left to call plays with. Guess his next appearances will either be in his local court house, or at the sports memorabilia shows signing autographs; as I can't quite think of too many NCAA institutions that would want to hire a "family man" like him.

I only hope that he gets his priorities in life straightened out!


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

And here is the musical tribute. It is pretty darn good.

Ballad of Bobby Petrino, (The Girl in the Athletic Department with the Vollyball shorts) .wmv - YouTube


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Initfortheduration said:


> And here is the musical tribute. It is pretty darn good.
> 
> Ballad of Bobby Petrino, (The Girl in the Athletic Department with the Vollyball shorts) .wmv - YouTube


Not Bad actually pretty funny many a great men have fallen victim to thinking with the wrong head :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Robin Williams said it the best. "God gave man to heads, just not enough blood to use them both at the same time"


----------



## sunshinetoday (Mar 7, 2012)

I feel so bad for those left in the dust...what a way to get your DDay! 

However I am quite sure Petrino will go the way to Tiger Woods. It gives me such pleasure to see Tiger doing so poorly in the Masters this past weekend.


----------

